# Plastisol Transfers creasing easily



## CadenceATL (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm fairly new to the forum (been a lurker) and very new to the apparel industry and heat pressing. I got and tried my first transfers from versatrans. Due to the design having some distressing on it, they told me I had to go with the EPT. Anyway everything seems to work well, the print is pretty thin (although, and I haven't tried it yet, the versatrans product is supposed to have an even softer hand), but what I'm trying to figure out is whether or not the plastisol should leave crease and fold marks EXTREMELY easily. It seems anything that kind of bends and folds the shirt puts a crease in the print. Is this because it's thin? I'm printing on AA2001 and similar materials (AA2101 and AA2408). On a hoodie I guess because it's thicker it seems not to be too big a deal but in a tee, i notice it a ton.

Thanks for any help and advice! I tried to search for a similar topic but didn't find one...


----------

